
There is probably a trojan in Electrum 3.0.3 - amq
https://twitter.com/daywalk3r90/status/940606631544545280
======
amq
Could be similar to
[https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/wishlist/...](https://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/wishlist/false-
positive-malware.html), but I still wish authors responded more promptly. It's
been 24 hours since the first report.

